# Looking Gorgeous



## Riebie (Jul 29, 2007)

Just a few pics I have taken of Lea of the past few days!! 









Oh I don't think I am supposed to be here... 


















(she was remove very quickly after her pics were taken)









What you lookin at









Caught mid scream









Total cuteness


----------



## softie (Jul 30, 2007)

Lea is just too adorable for words!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Awww, that first photo is adorable!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww she is sooo cute


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

She is just too adorable! I'm going to show Mum these pictures tomorrow, maybe that'll tempt her even more....


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Lea is a cutie


----------

